# Pre-conception Vitamins



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi guys

I would really appreciate your thoughts with this, as I am not really not sure which to choose  

I have been looking at the pre-conception vitamins available (there are so many too   ) and previously I have taken Sanatrogen or Pregnacare Conception (mostly Pregnacare) and I have become pregnant twice but as many of you know both pg ended up in m/c.

Anyway I am now on the count down to starting tx again and wanting to take vitamins, but due to my history I have been thinking of taking the Zita West Vitafem vitamins but they are double the price and instead of taking one tablet a day you have to take three. Has anyone taken these or taken both types and noticed a difference? I have looked at the nutritional contents of both kinds and they are quite different so I am now really unsure what to take   

Not sure if it is worth mentioning but I also suffer from a chronic illness (Ulcerative Colitis) so again because of this I am tempted to go for the more expensive type but then again they are alot more and are they really worth it the extra expense ?? 

Anyway I would really welcome your thoughts with this.

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm taking Solgar vit B mega complex, magnesium citrate (for hormones) and folic acid (I take 800mcg - which is more than gov recommendations but as i'm older they recommend a higher dose - you can get 1-5 grammes from doc on prescription).

i also take an organic fish free omega 3 from water4net which has high levels of EPA and DHA (which baby takes from mothers brain)  but without any of the associated heavy metals from fish oil - it comes from algae which is where the fish get their epa and dha from as they eat the algae. 

i did start taking pre natal nutrients again from solgar, but found i couldn't take the iron and as i'm not anaemic doc says leave off till i get a BFP. 

Hope this helps. Jane


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I took Zita West vitafem and DHA and also put my donor on the man version of them
L x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Jane & JJ1 

Its just so confusing and hard to know what is best to take, its a shame we don't have a crystal ball to see into the future to help us make these decisions   I guess as long as they are good quality and contain the recommended safe levels of nutrients they should be ok. If money was no object I would defo go with the Zita West supplements. It doesn't sound much an extra £10 per month but when you calculate that over the months of ttc and then 9 mth pg thats alot of money!!   But should I really be penny pinching with something as important as this ??   I don't mind spending the money but just don't want to be ripped off when somthing similar & cheaper does the same job  ?? but then I have this inward arguement am I giving myself a better chance going for the more expensive supplements


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some people make their own combination based on Zita's or Marilyn Glenville's.  I used to take Sanatogen Pronatal and got on ok with them- Boots often do 3 for 2 on them.  I changed when I saw Zita for no real reason (plus they tend to constipate you, my donor complains of this too!!)

L x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, I think I need to do a bit more research - don't know what I would do without Google   Not liking the constipation comments that really doesn't sound good and it won't help my stomach condition at all


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Full moon said:


> Thanks, I think I need to do a bit more research - don't know what I would do without Google  Not liking the constipation comments that really doesn't sound good and it won't help my stomach condition at all


that's what the iron did for me - i have a hiatus hernia and really bad reflux, the iron in pre natals made it much worse.


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, the iron in Zita West's tablets is only a gram higher than the Pregnacare that I have taken before so I guess I am lucky as so far the iron hasn't affected my tum. I have a months supply of Pregnacare left so I will use them up and then move on to Zita I think


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I was told to not waste my money on the expensive stuff by my consultant and that the pregnancy vits from tesco / asda are just as good.....

Just a thought... mini


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Mini, I think you are right (plus there must be thousands of women out there who go for the cheaper brands and end up with a healthy bundle of joy in the end) I still haven't taken the plunge and ordered the Zita West tablets. As I don't know how long it will take me to get pg again or even if I do again, I think that I will stick to the Pregnacare ones and perhaps go on to Zita 0-12 week supplements when I do eventually get that BFP and hopefully they will help the pg to stick and calm my nerves  

Love FM XXXXXXXXX


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I take pregnacare, but also combine MumOmega (avail in Boots) and double helpings of _really_ good quality royal jelly. I'm also on a good pro-biotic to stop any stomach troubles developing. Seems to be working!


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Julianne, thats really helpful, I hadn't thought of Royal Jelly but I had heard that is is really good for you


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I figure if it can turn a normal bee into a fertile queen then it's good stuff! lol.  When I first start taking it I can really feel a 'hit' off it.


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Had a look at Royal Jelly today and as far as I can see you can buy it in 2 doses   which dose are you taking? 150mg or 500mg?


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

er, I don't know actually! I just looked for the best quality I could find.


----------

